
Students Have a Constitutional Right to Literacy, Court Rules - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/27/us/detroit-literacy-lawsuit-schools.html
======
duxup
I wonder if this really can be resolved in the courts if school funding is
still decided by local taxes and the obvious gaps between wealthy and poor
schools remain.

